# Question about Met broadcast



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got tickets to see Le Comte Ory live from the Met at a cinema in Oslo. It says it starts at 7 pm and ends at 10.40pm. Is all the extra time just the intermission, or is the opera actually that long? I thought it was kind of "standard" Rossini length. 

Nevertheless, I can't wait. Plus this cinema is one of Oslo's oldest so it has a kind of theatre quality to it, with chandelier and all.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

They may be TWO intermissions (it's not so unusual). And I'm not sure what you mean by 'standard Rossini length'; some of his operas are very long (_William Tell_ can be more then five hours!).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

But the intermissions are necessary, sometimes it takes that long to change the setting (I remember seeing the Met's _Lucia di Lamenmoor_ at the cinema, and it took about 30 whole minutes for one of the set changes).


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> They may be TWO intermissions (it's not so unusual). And I'm not sure what you mean by 'standard Rossini length'; some of his operas are very long (_William Tell_ can be more then five hours!).


haha I know, standard Rossini length being the approximate length of the other Rossini operas I've seen....
I don't have a problem with two intermissions; I was just wondering if the web site had got it wrong because often in terms of regular film screenings they say the film is longer than what turns out to be the case.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the evening KP. Is it Juan Diego Flórez?


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes it is 









I just hope he will actually be there, I think his wife is due with their first child some time in April...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Karen, the Met in HD broadcasts are often long due to long intermissions, interviews with the principals, advertising from the sponsors (at the beginning only). If you consult Amazon.com you'll be able to find a version of Le Comte Ory and see what's the running time; any additional time in the Met broadcast will be due to the above factors.

P.S. I checked, Le Comte Ory has a running time of 140 minutes on DVD, so minus curtain calls, the opera itself is probably about 2 hours and 15' give or take a few. The 3 hours 40 minutes as anticipated for your broadcast do seem a little excessive even with the intermissions so maybe the website has inflated the time a bit. Or else, maybe it *is* a longer version - you know that sometimes conductors and stage directors decide to cut some material while others decide to present the whole thing, not to forget that often an opera has different versions when the composer himself makes cuts and additions for subsequent presentations. Therefore it may be that the producers of the Le Comte Ory DVD that I consulted (Glyndebourne) chose to shorten it a little.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, those endless intermissions, interviews with the smiling ladies (as my daughter calls Renée, Susan and Deborah), plugging of Bloombergs (she and I are word perfect in that ad) and requests for donations. We're going to see Don Carlos on Saturday and they've puffed it up to 5 hours, and it's not even live!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh, those endless intermissions, interviews with the smiling ladies (as my daughter calls Renée, Susan and Deborah), plugging of Bloombergs (she and I are word perfect in that ad) and requests for donations. Were going to see Don Carlos on Saturday and they've puffed it up to 5 hours, and it's not even live!


With







Simon







and the little Frenchman?

You must write a review.


----------

